# 7mm mag for coyotes?



## sno_rules

Just getting into predator hunting, have had some great success so far. I havent yet convinced the wife to let me buy a dedicated predator rifle. I know its probably way overkill, but with the right loads (say some 100-120 gr handloads) would my 7mm mag be a decent coyote rifle? So far (please dont flame me too badly) I've been using my 17HMR. I only take head shots at reasonable distances, so far all of my kills have been 1-shot, quick and humane. Let me know what y'all think, and any loads would be appreciated.


----------



## youngdon

Your 7mm will kill them pretty dead. Probably mess up the pelt some but it'll work. I would never condone spousal deception, so I won't mention that if you carry a rifle in a case they all look the same. As for the 17HMR I have heard of several who have used them but it takes discipline to avoid taking that borderline shot.


----------



## bar-d

If you are tough enough to shoot a 7 Mag accurately with regularity, I'd say do it. IMO, the 7 Mag has so much recoil that if you needed a quick follow up shot it might be difficult to snap off another round. You would think that any hit with a 7 Mag would be a killer but I shot a coyote out of a deer blind a few years ago with my .270 WSM and absolutely shelled a big male. He hit the ground and within 10 seconds got up and ran. I was so astonished, all I could do was watch. I tracked him, not a problem because he was leaving parts in his wake, and he made it about 35 yards into the mesquite thicket. The .270 WSM had blown open his abdominal cavity and his right hind leg was broken in 3 places and nearly torn off at the hip. Gory, I know but even the big magnums will sometimes need a follow up shot.
You could tell your wife how much cheaper it is to shoot a .223 or .22-250 than the 7 Mag. Maybe that would help?


----------



## sno_rules

Yeah, I'm trying to convince her that it would be much cheaper to shoot a 223. As for the recoij, I've been shooting my 7 mag since i was 10 years old. My dad said that the rifle was mine when i could shoot it accurately. So after awhile practicing with my brothers 30-06, I started shooting the 7 mag. Its the only centerfire rifle that I kept when I moved from Alaska to Mississippi. I figure with some light loads and a 100-120 gr bullet, it'll be a coyote killer.


----------



## RoughNeck

bar-d is right the cash on the ammo will pay for the gun , plus you will get tired of carrying that weight around, you can get a savage 223-22 250 for a good price, but thats just me thinking out loud


----------



## poe

yeah the 7mm will work for killing coyotes but I wouldn't bother with changing loads. Your not going to save pelts even with a 100 gr bullet so i would just use your normal hunting load and then you can be practised right up when deer, moose ,elk or what ever you hunt season opens. If you can however talk her into the idea of a new gun I picked up a savage edge in 22-250 and love it. The gun only cost me 309 bucks and I love it. There is better guns out there but you can allways upgrade if you really get into pred hunting but I plan on sticking with my edge for awhile.


----------



## Old Roy

22-250. one of the best dog guns going no recoil still hits hard out there at 300 yards with little damage to the pelt,fun gun you won't regret buying one and hey the wife will get over it sooner or later.


----------



## hassell

7mm is alot of gun for yotes, I wouldn't even use one on deer unless a head or neck shot, but use what ever is available, there's some good deals on Savage's out there and that's the route I'd go. Shot a Wolf once that wandered out on the lake ice, head over heals then got up and ran around the corner 30yds., jumped on the ski-do and there it layed, used the 250 but the way it was hit I thought I had grabbed the 300, anyways there was no pelt damage at all.


----------



## sno_rules

Saw a savage edge in 223 at the local walmart for $267 + tax with scope bases. Seems like a pretty decent rifle, especially for the price. Thats probably the way i'm gonna go, since i havea few hundred rounds of 223 JSP ammo laying around that a friend gave me awhile back. I know there are better calibers out there, but I like the availability and price of the 223. I know that in a pinch, especially away from home somewhere, I can almost always find ammo for it. I wish the edge had the accu-trigger, but that would add a bit to the price. Ive always liked savage products, my first gun was a savage 410/22 o/u. I also happen to have a like new Weaver T-10 target scope that would go perfectly with the edge.


----------



## youngdon

You are corect about the accutrigger adding to the cost of the edge. But from what I hear the trigger on the edge is not so bad. I think you will do fine with the .223, as you stated the ammo is plentiful and cheap. Reloading components are also reasonable and there is just a plethora of bullet choices.


----------



## poe

Yeah I forgot to say that the edge I picked up for 309$ is a candian price I would imagine it well be cheeper for all you guys down south


----------



## bar-d

[quote name=']Shot a Wolf once that wandered out on the lake ice' date=' head over heals then got up and ran around the corner 30yds., jumped on the ski-do and there it layed, used the 250 but the way it was hit I thought I had grabbed the 300, anyways there was no pelt damage at all.[/QUOTE']

He ran around the corner and jumped on your ski-do? Good thing he didn't get it started and leave you stranded out there!


----------



## youngdon

lol I need to read more carefully.


----------



## hassell

bar-d said:


> He ran around the corner and jumped on your ski-do? Good thing he didn't get it started and leave you stranded out there!


 You're suppose to be putting up fence not proof reading?
YA YA-- HA -- should have read a few other posts closer also and normally do but must be going through a change of life??


----------



## bar-d

hassell said:


> You're suppose to be putting up fence not proof reading?
> YA YA-- HA -- should have read a few other posts closer also and normally do but must be going through a change of life??


Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------

